# Widest rim/tire on Volkswagen CC?



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey whats up guys/gals. 

I just got a 2010 Volkswagen CC and I'm totally loving everything about it. I want to change out the stock rims for some aftermarket rims that i have from my other car(nissan 350z) they are XXR 527's 18 x 9.75 and i was wondering would these work? I understand that I'll have to get a wheel adapter to make the bolt patterns work but is it even worth it? Basically, what's the widest rim size I can put on the CC and the widest tire. Any help would be greatly appreciated...oh and are they any particular websites i can go to see aftermarket parts? other than ebay lol 

Thanks in advance :laugh::laugh:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Silly newb. First and foremost it's wheels not rims. Now that we have that out of the way. Second 18s are too small for a cc. Run a 19 or 20"wheel. Third are you lowered and how much? Forth and most important don't ruin the cc classiness with an xxr wheel. 

Great use for an xxr wheel :










19x8.5 +30 fronts with 225/40
19x10 +45 rears with 235/40
Same goes for 20s.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Silly newb. First and foremost it's wheels not rims. Now that we have that out of the way. Second 18s are too small for a cc. Run a 19 or 20"wheel. Third are you lowered and how much? Forth and most important don't ruin the cc classiness with an xxr wheel.
> 
> Great use for an xxr wheel :
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I wont make that mistake about the wheels lol, now i know and knowing is half the battle...GI JOE! 


XXR's are great wheels for the price but i see you have a different opinion. I just got the car and i wont be using the XXR's(already being sold) so my car is all stock. No suspension work. 

I'm planning on lowering the car with probably Eibach springs and then maybe running 18's..never thought about 19's because well..i never had anything other than sport cars. 

basically looking for some nice wheels that are not chrome or all flashy. maybe flat black rims with my candy white cc. Any recommendation on wheels that won't break my pocket? 

Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Try vrmotoring.com real wheels used that won't break your wallet. Or you could just buy mine. Paint the faces black like you like or what ever. I paint matched these reflex silver to match my body. Gorgeous on a lowered cc. Look them up on my started threads if interested.









Whole car look








Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

BUmp..still want to know what would be the widest wheel and tire we can put on our CC's. 

Thanks in advance. :beer::beer:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Have you been to the cc forum? Wheels and suspension thread. Pretty sure 10"wide is max, but some air bagged guy may have ran 11". These are rears now. Probably 9.5" up front

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Bthasht said:


> Have you been to the cc forum? Wheels and suspension thread. Pretty sure 10"wide is max, but some air bagged guy may have ran 11". These are rears now. Probably 9.5" up front
> 
> Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


I have but it's more what people are using than what actually works without having the wheels popping out. I'm thinking 9.5 is the max in the front and rear without having to roll/pull the fenders. 225 tires would be probably the max on that type of set up.


----------

